# HD 4870 X2 bis zu 80% schneller als GTX 280



## MrKnaller (10. Juli 2008)

Laut Hardspell.com, soll ATIs HD 4870 X2 (2GB) im Schnitt 50% schneller sein als Nvidias GTX 280. Teilweise soll der Abstand sogar 80% betragen.
Ebenfalls, soll die "Kleine" X2, die HD 4850 X2 (2GB), auch schneller sein als das Flackschiff der Grünen.

_Nimmt man die Geforce 9800 GTX und 9800 GTX+ als Referenz, so wäre selbst die demnächst zu erwartende 55nm Variante der GTX 280 (GTX 280+ ?), ATIs Topmodel wohl unterlegen._

Quelle:
HARDSPELL.COM-The performance of R700 will 80% better than GTX280


----------



## Fransen (10. Juli 2008)

Falls das Stimmt, kann sich Nvidia wohl warm anziehen
-->> ich bin mal gespannt was es da noch gibt in Zukunft

Vor 6Monaten sah die Ausgangsposition ganz anders aus
Nv hatte die Leistungskrone und ATI hinkte ein bisschen hinterher


----------



## exa (10. Juli 2008)

sehr gut, konkurenz belebt das geschäft!!!


----------



## Mr_Duese (10. Juli 2008)

Kein Wunder bei 2 GB Ram !

Wenn die dann die Pornoauflösungen reinkloppen is das ja kein Wunder mehr mit den 80% Mehrleistung, die dann im Endeffekt eh in 3-4FPS enden werden.

Ich würd da nich all zu viel drauf geben. Schließlich wird Nvidia auch noch nen Dual-GPU Modell bringen, oder seh ich das falsch ?

Spätestens mit den 55nm-Modellen sollte sowas Verlustleistungsmäßig realisierbar sein.

Aber ma davon ab: ATI macht nen guten Job zur Zeit. Bin heilfroh das die sich wieder etwas berappelt haben. Und das als 88gt besitzer


----------



## Leopardgecko (10. Juli 2008)

Diese Quelle muß ja ganz hervorragende Kristallkugeln haben!
Ich frage mich immer, woher die solche Infos beziehen?
Solange die Teile noch nicht am Markt erhältlich sind, sowie verlässliche Vergleiche und vor allen Dingen nachvollziehbare Angaben zum Testaufbau und Konfiguration vorliegen, tendiert die Glaubwürdigkeit solcher "News" gegen Null.


----------



## TheGamler (11. Juli 2008)

Hmm, muss die leider widersprechen!
Schau dir mal die CB-Tests an, vorallem bei CoD4 ist *eine* 4870 schon meistens schneller als die GTX 280, da wundert es keinen wenn jemand sagt das eine X2 80% schneller als eine 280er sein soll 

Wir dürfen aber gespannt sein, in wie vielen Games/Anwendungen diese 80% zutreffen


----------



## niLe (11. Juli 2008)

Ich prophezeie, dass es die Games sein werden, die schon jetzt gut mit CF skalieren


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juli 2008)

Wie sieht es mit der Verlusstleistung einer 4870 X2 gegenüber der GTX280 aus? Hat da schon jemand was gehört? Wäreentwicklung? Lautstärke?
Und der Preis? GDDR5 ist ja nicht ja ein Schäppchen.

Da ich in den letzten Jahren nur Nvidia benutzt habe, bin ich da etwas unterbelichtet


----------



## sinthor4s (11. Juli 2008)

Die Frage ist doch wie teuer der ganze spaß sein wird.
Wenn so eine Karte gute 500€ oder mehr kostet wär sie keine
Alternative für mich. Außerdem ist noch nicht gesagt wie gut die 
Treiber sein werden und Multi-GPU kann ich nicht leiden^^
Ich werde höchstens bei der Einkernlösung der HD 4870 
überlegen.


----------



## genpro (13. Juli 2008)

niLe schrieb:


> Ich prophezeie, dass es die Games sein werden, die schon jetzt gut mit CF skalieren


Genau so wird es sein.  
Ich tippe schon mal auf Rainbow Six Vegas: 
ComputerBase - Radeon HD 4870 (CF) vs. GeForce GTX 260 (SLI) (Seite 13)

Trotzdem hoffe ich natürlich auch, dass AMD wieder zu alter Größe zurückfindet (wie meine gute alte x1950pro )


----------



## simons700 (13. Juli 2008)

so wenn sich das mit der steigerung der lestungsaufnahme genau so verhält wie von 3870 zu 3870 X2 solte das testsysthem von CB mit der 4870 X2 c.a. *490W* unter Lasst und im idle *254W* verbrauchen.


----------



## robben89 (13. Juli 2008)

weiß einer ob der X2er auf via chipsätze läuft ?


----------



## Sev7eNup (13. Juli 2008)

Weiß gar nicht was die Aufregung soll. Ist ja immerhin ne Dual GPU Karte im Vergleich zur GTX280. In Spielen wird sie sicher nicht 50-80 Prozent schneller sein... Außerdem sieht das mit Sicherheit wieder anders aus, wenn NVIDIA einfach mal ne Dual GPU aus zwei gtx280 heraubringt.


----------



## simons700 (13. Juli 2008)

Sev7eNup schrieb:


> Weiß gar nicht was die Aufregung soll. Ist ja immerhin ne Dual GPU Karte im Vergleich zur GTX280. In Spielen wird sie sicher nicht 50-80 Prozent schneller sein... Außerdem sieht das mit Sicherheit wieder anders aus, wenn NVIDIA einfach mal ne Dual GPU aus zwei gtx280 heraubringt.



einfach mal so oder?^^ 
so einfach is es aber nich.
NV muss nämlich erst mal shrinken sonst brauchen sie 3 stromstecker an ihrer Karte.
Auserdem, würde diese dann noch mal teurer werden 600-700€
Und wenn NV noch keine derartige karte geplant hat müssen sie das auch erst mal machen und das dauert ne Zeit


----------



## px2 (13. Juli 2008)

ich würd mal sagen dass man nen ziehmlich fetten prozzi braucht um die karte wirklich auszulasten, ist ja bei der 3870 x2 nicht das einfachste unterfangen.
Außer man nimmt ne unmenschliche auflösung. 

Ich bin durchaus davon überzeugt das die HD 4870x2 nahezu alle spiele die zurzeit am markt sind in 2560x1600 flüssig darstellen kann


----------



## SkastYX (13. Juli 2008)

Sagen eigentlich irgendwelche Gerüchte schon was zu den Mikrorucklern?
Anfangs habe ich mal gelesen das AMD es angeblich hinbekommenhat, irgendwie wollten die es über den vRam machen.

Wie auch immer, solche Monster kann ich mir eh nicht leisten, alles was mehr Strom verbraucht als meine 8800gt muss vorerst draußen bleiben.
Hoffentlich führt der neu entstandene Konkurenzkampf irgendwann mal dazu, dass beide nich mehr versuchen die schnellste, sondern die effizienteste Karte zu entwickeln.

Übrigens: Wir deutschen sind meiner Meinung Stromsparer nummer eins, wenn ich mich hier in Spanien umsehe was die an Energie verbraten fallen mir die Augen aus dem Kopf.

PS: Diesel 1.25€


----------



## simons700 (13. Juli 2008)

Du hast ja keine Ahnung ich war vor 2 monaten in den USA


----------



## DanielX (14. Juli 2008)

Is zwar Offtopic aber ich sags trotzdem, eine Studie hatt sogar ergeben das wir die Sparsamsten im Schnitt sind (99% der Deutschen sparen Strom).


----------



## Invain (14. Juli 2008)

simons700 schrieb:


> Du hast ja keine Ahnung ich war vor 2 monaten in den USA


 
Word!
Gerade aus dem Urlaub zurückgekommen, so bitter. Literpreis 0,99-1,07*$* (Umrechnungskurs dürfte bekannt sein) und ganz Amerika beschwert sich über die hohen Spritpreise ...

btt: So Karten sind ja hauptsächlich dafür gedacht unmenschliche Auflösungen darzustellen. Warum sich manch einer mit einem 20" oder 22" TFT eine GX2 oder X2 zulegt, nur um die Schnellste/das Beste zu haben, ist mir schleierhaft.


----------



## DanielX (14. Juli 2008)

Jo ich hab nen 22" und ne 8800GT da läuft alles erste Sahne auf high, naja ausser halt Crysis. 

Ich holl mir nur ne 4870 wenn der Geldbeutel stimmt.


----------



## Arrow1982 (16. Juli 2008)

Ich beantrage, falls noch Leistunghungrigere Karten rauskommen als die aktuellen dann gleich einen Luftkanal ins Freie. Denn wenn die 300 Watt dann von der Aircondition gegen eine Aussentemperatur im Sommer von 45°C wieder runtergekühlt werden müssen werdens ganz schnell 500 Watt oder mehr!


----------



## px2 (21. Juli 2008)

es wird leistungshungrigere karten geben, so viel ist sicher aber auch neue ansätze für Kühlung, wie sie z.b. ibm bei seinen großrechnern erpropt, einfach das ganze per wasser kühlen und zwei drei häuserblocks mit warmwasser versorgen. 

Natürlich wär das ganze für den privaten haushalt etwas aufwendiger aber wenn man in das ganze ein bisschen investiert dann könnt da sicher was gehen


----------



## Opi43 (22. Juli 2008)

Hi mein erster Post 

Ich kühle das so   :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. Juli 2008)

naja, wenn die X2 rauskommt und genauso einen schlechten IDLE Verbrauch hat wie sie 4870 werd ich mir sie nicht kaufen - dafür is mir der Anteil den ich im Windows verbringe einfach zu hoch. Sollte sich aber dfa was tun und GPU Takt und vor allem Spannung stark gesenkt werden dass der IDLE Verbrauch stark sinkt (so auf ein ähnliches Niveau meiner 8800GTS - die frisst ja auch schon viel im Leerlauf) dann wäre es ne Überlegung wert ne X2 zu holen... nur glaub ich brauch ich dann erst ne neues Netzteil für den Lastbetrieb 

Bevor wieder einer meckert: Der Grund für so ne Mörderkarte wäre bei mir dann die Mörderauflösung meines 25 Zollers - da geht die 8800GTS bei Crysis ganz schön baden...


----------



## Hardrunner (22. Juli 2008)

das wäre doch genial 
werden Grakas künftig noch günstiger und dabei immer besser, das freut den endkundne doch 

ich versteh das gemecker wegen des idle verbrauchs gar nicht 
ich meine, die meisten hier sind doch bewandert genug sich selbst nen stromspar profil anzulegen oder geht das bei der 4xxxer reihe noch nicht? außerdem soll powerplay doch demnächst gefixt werden oder nicht?

KLASSE KARTE die x2. ich fordere besseren Treibersupport und Multi-GPUsupport und dann gehts ab Yeahha


----------



## Micha-Stylez (22. Juli 2008)

Also die Eckdaten der Karte klingen ja schonmal nicht schlecht , mal sehen wo die X2 dann preislich landet !
Für mich auf jeden fall auch ne Überlegung wert um vielleicht mal alle Spiele in 1080p spielen zu können !
Ich werd aber erst mal die Benches abwarten!

Wegen dem Stromverbrauch : Dann kommt halt überall Licht aus wenn man Zockt


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. Juli 2008)

Micha-Stylez schrieb:


> Wegen dem Stromverbrauch : Dann kommt halt überall Licht aus wenn man Zockt





Is das net eh so?

naja, solange man zockt kannse ja ruhig Strom verbraten, da hab ich nix gegen - nur 90% der zeit bin ich eben net am zocken... da isses mir zu schade fürs Geld.
Das einzige was mich daran stört is auch nicht mal der hohe Idle Verbrauch sondern die Tatsache, dass ATI es nicht hinbekommt ein Profil im BIOS zu erstellen das GPU-Spannungen senken kann... ich mein warum können die, die eine Karte GEBAUT haben das nicht was ich daheim mit menen bescheidenen Kenntnissen mit nem Tool hinbekommen kann?

Irgendwie komm ich da net so dahinter -.-


----------



## sApp (22. Juli 2008)

Ist schon bekannt wann die X2 kommen wird und wie viel sie dann ungefähr kostet?

Soll ich lieber noch warten, würde mir jetzt eine 4870 kaufen wollen?


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. Juli 2008)

sApp schrieb:


> Ist schon bekannt wann die X2 kommen wird und wie viel sie dann ungefähr kostet?
> 
> Soll ich lieber noch warten, würde mir jetzt eine 4870 kaufen wollen?




Genaues steht denke ich nicht fest aber wohl Ende August/Anfang September für 400-500€ schätze ich mal...

Ach ja und ob du warten sollst oder nicht hängt ganz davon ab was du willst/brauchst... eine X2 brauchste schon mal nicht wenn du net minimum ne 3GHz CPU hast und 1920er oder höhere Auflösungen spielst...


----------



## sApp (22. Juli 2008)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> ... eine X2 brauchste schon mal nicht wenn du net minimum ne 3GHz CPU hast und 1920er oder höhere Auflösungen spielst...



Würde so aussehen:
Quad 9450 @2,66
22" widescreen @~1600

lohnt sich also deiner Meinung nach nicht? Und wie wäre der Sprung von der 512 auf die 1 GB (7. August)?


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. Juli 2008)

sApp schrieb:


> Würde so aussehen:
> Quad 9450 @2,66
> 22" widescreen @~1600
> 
> lohnt sich also deiner Meinung nach nicht? Und wie wäre der Sprung von der 512 auf die 1 GB (7. August)?




also ein Q9450 wird eine X2 sicher nicht auslasten, vor allem nicht bei einer 1680er Auflösung, da ist ne einzelne 4870 massig genug (selbst die wird von Crysis vielleicht mal abgesehen von deinem System nicht voll genutzt werden...)
Auf die CPU so ne Graka zu setzen is in etwa wie nen riesen Heckspioler auf nen Kadett zu bauen der 60PS hat... sieht gut aus aber schneller wirds nicht 

Und was der Sprung auf 1GB bringt kann dir im Vorraus wohl keiner sagen - da wirste auf Benchmarks warten müssen.


----------



## Philster91 (22. Juli 2008)

Ich find, dass das keine Kunst ist. Ist doch fast wie normales Crossfire, bloß in einem Graka-Gehäuse. Und das 2 High-End-GPUs schneller sind als 1 ist ja wohl logisch, oder nicht?  Nvidia könnte doch genauso gut ne "GTX280 X2" verkaufen oder man kauft sich 2 GTX280 und lässt die im SLI laufen. Also ich denke, das würd Nvidia sich nicht gefallen lassen, hoffentlich!


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (22. Juli 2008)

und ich hoffe weiterhin, das nvidia und amd etwas an der TDP ihrer nächsten grafikkarten drehen.... alles über 120 watt kommt für mich sowieso ned in frage und ich hoffe, dass dieser wahnsinn mit 200 watt grakas ein ende hat.... damit ein crossfire und du kannst dein zimmer damit heizen;

btw, ein eine gtx280x2 wäre ja der absolute overkill... bitte nicht^^ [das heißt nicht, dass ich die 4870 x2 besser finde; die ist imo wenigstens insofern legitimiert, da amd sonst nicht mehr hinterherkommt, was die grakarohleistung angeht]

mfg


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. Juli 2008)

fisch@namenssuche schrieb:


> und ich hoffe weiterhin, das nvidia und amd etwas an der TDP ihrer nächsten grafikkarten drehen.... alles über 120 watt kommt für mich sowieso ned in frage und ich hoffe, dass dieser wahnsinn mit 200 watt grakas ein ende hat.... damit ein crossfire und du kannst dein zimmer damit heizen;
> mfg



Von mir aus können die ruhig 250W fressen solange ich zocke, das is nur eine sehr kurze Zeitspanne - was die Kosten in Grenzen hält... was ich brache ist eine Karte die wenn sie nix zu tun hat auch keinen Strom frisst...


----------



## y33H@ (22. Juli 2008)

Sehe ich ähnlich. 3D ist mir egal, 2D zählt. Wobei ein hoher 3D-Verbrauch leider meist gleichbedeutend mit hitziger und somit nur aufwendig (oder gar nicht) leise kühlbar ist.

cYa


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. Juli 2008)

y33H@ schrieb:


> Sehe ich ähnlich. 3D ist mir egal, 2D zählt. Wobei ein hoher 3D-Verbrauch leider meist gleichbedeutend mit hitziger und somit nur aufwendig (oder gar nicht) leise kühlbar ist.
> 
> cYa




Naja, das stimmt schon. Ist aber auch ein Thema das mir weniger am herzen liegt - beim Spielen (und sonst eigentlich auch fast immer) trage ich nen Sennheiser HD650 aufm Schädel, da hört man die ganzen Lüfter im Rechner nich mehr


----------



## y33H@ (22. Juli 2008)

Ich zocke meist mit meinem Teufel CEM PE, in ruhigen Szenen/Spielen geht mir alles auf den Sack, was nicht passiv ist oder mit nem 120er @ 500rpm bestückt ist^^

cYa


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (22. Juli 2008)

mir wäre ein geringer load verbrauch troztdem recht wichtig, da ich sonst ein völlig neues kühlkonzept entwerfen müsste, um den pc bei angemessener lautstärke und temperatur zu halten... und als schüler hab ich [leider] nicht das geld, jedes jahr ein neues gehäuse und neue kühler anzuschaffen 
da grade eh alles so schön ruhig ist und sich die 230 watt load anständig kühlen lassen, bin ich vieleicht auch schon zu verwöhnt, aber in zeiten von 65 watt quad cores muss es doch möglich sein, etwas auf die GPU TDP zu achten ?!?

-> achtung, eigene meinung 

@ y33h@ mit gehts ähnlich, allerdings liegt meine schmerzgrenze ein gutes stück höher....
schön zu sehen, dass es gleichgesinnte gibt


----------



## Hardrunner (23. Juli 2008)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> also ein Q9450 wird eine X2 sicher nicht auslasten, vor allem nicht bei einer 1680er Auflösung, da ist ne einzelne 4870 massig genug (selbst die wird von Crysis vielleicht mal abgesehen von deinem System nicht voll genutzt werden...)
> Auf die CPU so ne Graka zu setzen is in etwa wie nen riesen Heckspioler auf nen Kadett zu bauen der 60PS hat... sieht gut aus aber schneller wirds nicht
> 
> Und was der Sprung auf 1GB bringt kann dir im Vorraus wohl keiner sagen - da wirste auf Benchmarks warten müssen.



also ich bin mir sicher das der q9450 jede graka auslasten kann bei 3,2 ghz und mehr. vor allem weil die cpu auch dann noch reserven nach oben hat.
natürlich nur wenn er bereit ist zu übertakten und sich zur x2 noch nen 24"er holt. 
und dann viel spaß beim zocken


----------



## Hardrunner (23. Juli 2008)

phil.cf schrieb:


> Ich find, dass das keine Kunst ist. Ist doch fast wie normales Crossfire, bloß in einem Graka-Gehäuse. Und das 2 High-End-GPUs schneller sind als 1 ist ja wohl logisch, oder nicht?  Nvidia könnte doch genauso gut ne "GTX280 X2" verkaufen oder man kauft sich 2 GTX280 und lässt die im SLI laufen. Also ich denke, das würd Nvidia sich nicht gefallen lassen, hoffentlich!



schon mal nachgedacht wie groß nen chip bei denen ist? und das die 4870 mit 2gigs 5er ram sicher auch noch den ganz hohen auflösungen mithalten, vllt nur mit oc aber immerhin. außerdem lohnt sich die gtx2xx reihe doch bei den preisen kaum


----------



## Eliteknight (23. Juli 2008)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> also ein Q9450 wird eine X2 sicher nicht auslasten, vor allem nicht bei einer 1680er Auflösung, da ist ne einzelne 4870 massig genug (selbst die wird von Crysis vielleicht mal abgesehen von deinem System nicht voll genutzt werden...)
> Auf die CPU so ne Graka zu setzen is in etwa wie nen riesen Heckspioler auf nen Kadett zu bauen der 60PS hat... sieht gut aus aber schneller wirds nicht
> 
> Und was der Sprung auf 1GB bringt kann dir im Vorraus wohl keiner sagen - da wirste auf Benchmarks warten müssen.



LoL, noch nie soviel mist aufeinmal gelesen, wie in deinem Post steht, wenn man keine Ahnung hat sollte man....halten!


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. Juli 2008)

Hardrunner schrieb:


> also ich bin mir sicher das der q9450 jede graka auslasten kann bei 3,2 ghz und mehr.




So in der Art habbich das doch auch gesagt... oder?


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. Juli 2008)

Eliteknight schrieb:


> LoL, noch nie soviel mist aufeinmal gelesen, wie in deinem Post steht, wenn man keine Ahnung hat sollte man....halten!




Na das ist doch mal ein richtig netter erster Post. Herzlich willkommen im PCGH Extreme Forum, solche Leute kann man hier natürlich immer gebrauchen 

Zum Thema: Ich hab mir das nicht ausgedacht sondern zahllosen Tests (u.a. auch der PCGH) entnommen die die GPU-Skalierungen je nach CPU untersucht haben - mit dem Ergebnis dass mal abgesehen von extremen Qualitätseinstellungen selbst ein 4GHz Quadcore ein SLI/X2 nicht auslastet

Ich bin jetzt zu faul dir den Link zu suchen aber Google wird dir helfen können.


----------



## w00tification (23. Juli 2008)

Wow... Ati kann mit ZWEI Chips EINEN Chip schlagen... Glanzleistung! xD
AMD könnte auch mit einem 32 Kerner Intels 4 Kerner schlagen... bin ich mir sicher!

NV-Nutzer können sich auch noch eine GTX280 holen, dann ham die auch zwei Chips und dann sind die wieder schneller. Also, alles ne Farce.

Multi-GPU is eh Quatsch. Wenn eine HD48x0 oder GT200 allein schon reicht, wozu noch übertreiben?


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. Juli 2008)

w00tification schrieb:


> Wow... Ati kann mit ZWEI Chips EINEN Chip schlagen... Glanzleistung! xD
> AMD könnte auch mit einem 32 Kerner Intels 4 Kerner schlagen... bin ich mir sicher!
> 
> NV-Nutzer können sich auch noch eine GTX280 holen, dann ham die auch zwei Chips und dann sind die wieder schneller. Also, alles ne Farce.
> ...





Du hast schon Recht dass man die Karten eigentlich nicht vergleichen kann. Ist ja schon logisch dass 2 Chips schneller sind als einer wenn die einzelnen sich nicht viel geben... man sollte aber auch bedenken dass schon einiges dazugehört überhaupt 2 Chips zusammen arbeiten zu lassen - das ist NV bei der GTX280 bisher nicht gelungen. So ganz einfach is das nicht...

OT: von der Rechenleistung her schafft AMD auch ein 8 Kern System von Intel mit einem einzelnen R770 (oder NV mit einem einzelnen GT200) ganz locker


----------



## Philster91 (23. Juli 2008)

> Zitat:
> Zitat von *phil.cf*
> 
> 
> ...


Wie groß nen Chip ist, spielt doch überhaupt keine Rolle, die sind doch eh dann auf 2 PCBs. Und den 5er RAM gleicht Nvidia mit dem doppelt so breiten Speicherinterface auch locker aus  (zumal die sicher auch bald auf "5er RAM" umstellen werden). Mir kam es jetzt auch eher auf die pure Leistung an und nicht auf Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis. Außerdem werden die Preise sicher noch ein ganzes Stück runter gehen.

Vielleicht verdeutlicht das Zitat eher, was ich meine:


> *w00tification*
> Wow... Ati kann mit ZWEI Chips EINEN Chip schlagen... Glanzleistung! xD
> AMD könnte auch mit einem 32 Kerner Intels 4 Kerner schlagen... bin ich mir sicher!


Steht eigentlich schon ein Preis für die HD 4870 X2 fest?, hab mir jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen.


----------



## Hardrunner (23. Juli 2008)

phil.cf schrieb:


> Wie groß nen Chip ist, spielt doch überhaupt keine Rolle, die sind doch eh dann auf 2 PCBs. Und den 5er RAM gleicht Nvidia mit dem doppelt so breiten Speicherinterface auch locker aus  (zumal die sicher auch bald auf "5er RAM" umstellen werden).



?? sicher spielt es eine rolle wie groß ein chip ist, denn umso höher sind die produktionskosten. und selbst wenn nvidia ne gx2gtx280 oder wie die dann heißt rausbringen können sie ganz sicher nich ansatzweise an die x24870 rankomm, preislich gesehn. und leistungsmäßig wäre der unterschied vllt auch nicht mal den hohen preis wert.. zumal der preis mit gddr5 nochmal stark steigen dürfte  is also kla das sie das nicht machen, ne gx2 280 oder so. ist auch nicht nvidias plan für die highend karte gewesen. ati's dagegen schon


----------



## Philster91 (23. Juli 2008)

> is also kla das sie das nicht machen, ne gx2 280 oder so.


Ich hab ja auch nicht gesagt, dass Nvidia das machen wird, ich hab bloß gesagt, das es nicht schwer ist, dass 2 Kerne schneller sind als 1 Kern.


----------



## FeuRenard (23. Juli 2008)

w00tification schrieb:


> Wow... Ati kann mit ZWEI Chips EINEN Chip schlagen... Glanzleistung! xD
> AMD könnte auch mit einem 32 Kerner Intels 4 Kerner schlagen... bin ich mir sicher!
> 
> NV-Nutzer können sich auch noch eine GTX280 holen, dann ham die auch zwei Chips und dann sind die wieder schneller. Also, alles ne Farce.
> ...



Ich finde schon, dass man das vergleichen kann/muss, da der Preis in einer ähnlichen Kategorie angesiedelt sein wird.


----------



## monster23 (24. Juli 2008)

Na ich bin mir da immer so unsicher, sprich Dualkarten. Mir is trotzdem eine solide Karte am liebsten


----------



## Hardrunner (24. Juli 2008)

monster23 schrieb:


> Mir is trotzdem eine solide Karte am liebsten



Mir auch. Und mal ehrlich ich brauch keine 4870x2 und auch keine gtx280. Ich werd in 4 Werktagen schön mit einer 4870 512 spielen auf nem 22" tft > alles super 

Am rande würde sich genauso jeder die 4870 kaufen wenn sie von nvidia wär..
Ich persönlich finde Amd's strategie so wenig verschiedene chips wie möglich zu produzieren sehr gut. Das spart enorme Ausbauarbeiten für die Fertigungsbahnen und man hat trotzdem die möglichkeit kostengünstige highend karten zu machen. Und das ist es was die meisten Kunden interessiert. Kleinstmöglicher Preis mit größtmöglicher Leistung! Und im moment gibt es die bei AMD und ich bin froh drüber, denn so verdienen die ma bissl Kohle und könn die in den CPU markt reinkloppen 
ALLES MEINE MEINUNG, für fehler in Schrift und ausdruck haftet meine Tastatur, zu erreichen unter *zensiert*


----------



## Kreisverkehr (24. Juli 2008)

Mir ist die Strategie von AMD lieber, da man kostengünstiger herstellen kann und das dem Verbraucher im Preiskampf mim Konkurrenten sehr von Nutzen ist (Günstig anbieten, dennoch Gewinn machen).

Bis jetzt allerdings ist die 3870X2 bei mir nicht erwünscht, weils einfach nur CF ist, und ich das anders auch bekommen kann.
Bei der 4870X2 kenne ich mich definitiv noch nicht aus, wie sie technisch aufgebaut ist, was mit den Problemen bei Multi-GPU usw. ist und denke aber, dass ich mich dann eher für normales CF entscheiden würde, anstatt diese Karte zu kaufen, falls es wieder nur ein CF-Verschnitt sein sollte...
Was wirklich dran ist, wird sich noch zeigen und dann haben die Spekulationen endlich ausgedient-


----------



## Hardrunner (24. Juli 2008)

naja falls es keine microruckler gibt und der preis auch gleich oder geringer wie 2 1gb 4870er ist dann de x2^^


----------



## riedochs (25. Juli 2008)

Ich glaube da reden sich doch viele was ein mit den Microrucklern.


----------



## Hardrunner (25. Juli 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> Ich glaube da reden sich doch viele was ein mit den Microrucklern.



erstens glaub ich das auch und zweitens ICH SEH SIE NICH 
mal schön etwas unsensibel zu sein


----------



## moonrail (25. Juli 2008)

Hardrunner schrieb:


> erstens glaub ich das auch und zweitens ICH SEH SIE NICH
> mal schön etwas unsensibel zu sein


 
Ich hatte bis vor kurzem auch ein SLI-System, und habe ich die Mikroruckler, die ja so stören sollen gesehen? Nö. 
Nur beim 3DMark habe ich die bemerken können, aber in Spielen nie.

Außerdem ist das bei den FPS-Raten, die die HD4870X2 bringt, wohl kaum von Interesse...


----------



## Arrow1982 (25. Juli 2008)

moonrail schrieb:


> Außerdem ist das bei den FPS-Raten, die die HD4870X2 bringt, wohl kaum von Interesse...



Ist schon von Interesse. Denn eine 4870 X2 auf 50 FPS fängt im Extremfall an zu ruckeln. Wenn dann eine einzelne 4870 mit den selben Einstellungen 30 FPS schafft dann ruckelts noch nicht.

--> 4870 X2 ruckelt eher als eine Einzelkarte. --> MultiGPU ist sinnlos solange es diese Mikroruckler gibt.

Manche Leute merken keine Mikroruckler. Das ist dann Glück gehabt, aber die Mehrzahl der Leute wird davon genervt.


----------



## radeonx2900 (28. Juli 2008)

da sag ich nur eins zu : 
meins


----------



## low- (28. Juli 2008)

Mikroruckler heißern *Mikro*ruckler, weil sie soooo *mirko*skopisch klein sind xD Deshalb kann man sie ja auch nur schwer erkennen...Wenn man sie nicht sieht sollte man also mal beim Augenartzt vorbei schauen 

Ne, aber ich denke auch das die nicht wirklich stören...Und dazu hat ATi das Problem doch inzwischen gut gelöst oder nicht?


----------



## Leopardgecko (28. Juli 2008)

low- schrieb:


> Mikroruckler heißern *Mikro*ruckler, weil sie soooo *mirko*skopisch klein sind xD Deshalb kann man sie ja auch nur schwer erkennen...Wenn man sie nicht sieht sollte man also mal beim Augenartzt vorbei schauen
> 
> Ne, aber ich denke auch das die nicht wirklich stören...Und dazu hat ATi das Problem doch inzwischen gut gelöst oder nicht?



Wenn man den PCGH-Artikel liest, ist das Problem der Microruckler alles andere als gut gelöst: PCGH - Test/Benchmark: PCGH beweist Mikroruckler auf der Radeon HD 4870 X2

Da ich bisher noch kein CF/SLI-System "in Action" erleben konnte, kann ich mir leider kein Bild von diesen Microrucklern machen.
Das Video im Bericht ist ja leider nicht von guter Qualität, sodas dieses nur beding Aufschluß gibt.
Wenn momentan eine neue Grafikkarte anstehen würde, wäre ich doch eher geneigt, mir eine Single-GPU zu nehmen.


----------

